# Red algae



## cyrus (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi everybody,
I'm currently experiencing some algae problem and I wonder which may be the reasons...
The situation is really not that bad since I have only some spots on my tenellus, I think it's red algae (dark roundish spots).
What should I do and does anybody knows if this kind of algae propagates quickly or not.

Thanks for your help

Cyrus


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Are you sure its red algae and not brown algae? I've personally never seen red algae form in spots.


----------



## cyrus (Nov 18, 2004)

Well I'm not quiet sure about it since it's the first time that I have such a problem, however the description in the following link :

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm#thread

under the chapter "brush algae" (which is reported to be actually a red algae) matches pretty well with my situation.

Bye
Cyrus


----------

